# Shutters



## Richard Swain (May 5, 2007)

I am trying to find information on the construction of fixed shutters can anyone help.
I am presently making some now using a radial arm saw but like the way the router looks on the finished product.... H_E-L-P !!!!!!!!
Im new to woodworking but i do enjoy it
Thanks Rick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rick

The Router Workshop Episode Guide

http://www.routerworkshop.com/epage.html

1411. Window Shutter


"Shutters are used in many places in our homes. 
They can be closet or cabinet doors. 
They can be used instead of drapery for window covering or on the outside of the house for decoration of windows. 
A shutter consists of a framework with wooden louvers applied at an angle. 
We have chosen to make fixed louver shutters that open by swinging the shutter on hinges. 
In episode #1411 Bob and Rick show you how to make angle louvers for a shutter with the router and a mitre gauge on the Router Workshop"

Plans for this series are not available,sorry to say. 

BUT YOU CAN SEE this episode on your PBS station for free 
Check your PBS guide for time and date.

This series of episode (1400's) are not running on the 
http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/ but will someday I'm sure.

http://www.routerworkshop.com/s1400.html#396

What is tivo ? ▼
http://www.tivo.com/1.0.asp


OR

Plantation Shutters
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct3.cgi?0602
http://www.newyankee.com/video.cgi?0602

Bj


----------



## Ken Manuelian (Jan 30, 2007)

My PBS station is doing series 1400 now. They just finished the lamp table and will be showing the folding luggage table... So in a couple more weeks they will be doing the fixed shutters. Hope this helps

Ken Manuelian


----------

